# Best pocket nappies?



## littlestar85

Really want to start using cloth, have been researching various options and think I like the look of pocket nappies. Can anyone recommend a good one? :thumbup:


----------



## binxyboo

I have a few different pockets in my stash (Bumgenius, tots bots, wee notions and ebay cheapies)
They all work very well for us, but my faves are probably the Bumgenius and wee notions.

Just bear in mind that all babies are different. I have a LO with 'chicken legs' (skinny thighs) so others might find different nappies suit the shape of their LO better.


----------



## Joyzerelly

They're technically all in ones but they do have a pocket to add more boosters etc and they do come with one thick booster, they're called Magic-alls and I love them. They're minky outside with plenty of thigh room for my hunk-a-chunk of a baby. They dry well in the tumble drier or on the radiator too. https://www.green-me.co.uk/babybeehinds_aio.php

(I've found Blueberries pocket nappies (birth to potty) are much too small for my 6 month old baby but as I said, he has big thighs.
I've found Totsbots Easyfit V2s (also supposedly birth to potty) also much too small when he was 4 months(!))


----------



## JessdueJan

https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/tiny-tush.html

Love our tiny tush nappies, never let us down yet and only £8.50 :thumbup: 
Like aplix for a better fit but we do have a poppers one as well and it works just as well :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Bumgenius are our favourite pockets. we also like Issy bears - but they take longer to dry.


----------



## LittlePants

It really depends not only on the shape of your baby, but on your budget as well. Tirsokas are my favorites, as they are the softest and slimmest nappies I have ever seen, but they are real luxury ones! You can get some very good but more budget ones. I'd suggest trying out before you buy any though - they vary in shape quite a ot, and what will fit one baby superbly, may be useless on another - a bit like shoes t-really!


----------



## Mynx

As Littlepants said, it really does depend on the size and shape of your baby :) For ages Bum Genius were our firm favourite as were Blueberry nappies but then she changed shape and now Totsbots Easyfits v2 and Mini Lalas are our main nappies :flower:


----------



## Jetters

Bumgenius are the best IMO. So difficult to get a bad fit or put on wrong too :)


----------



## AFC84

LittlePants said:


> It really depends not only on the shape of your baby, but on your budget as well. *Tirsokas are my favorites*, as they are the softest and slimmest nappies I have ever seen, but they are real luxury ones! You can get some very good but more budget ones. I'd suggest trying out before you buy any though - they vary in shape quite a ot, and what will fit one baby superbly, may be useless on another - a bit like shoes t-really!

Just when I thought I was pretty much stashified! Think I may have to try one :)

My favourite pockets are probably Mini La Las and Rumparooz. Just wish MLL would do a poppered option to keep them looking nicer for longer, but they look gorgeous and are really absorbant :thumbup:

Also another vote for Baby Beehinds Magic-Alls, they can be used as AIO though so drying time isn't the best but they're really reliable.


----------



## littlestar85

Thanks everyone! I love this part of BnB, everyone's so helpful!:flower:

My LO has average-sized thighs I think but quite a long and lean torso. Think I'll google all the ones you've all suggested and see what looks good!

:thumbup: x


----------



## Hanna

Bumgenius and Mini Lala for me. But bumgenius are great to start off.


----------



## jenstar

I have quite few types of nappy but the pocket ones I have are fuzzi bunz and wonderoos. Out of those two, I prefered fuzzi bunz up til now because they are sized rather than one-size so I don't have to popper down the rise. But now my baby is on the highest rise setting I couldn't choose between them. (FB for their nice bright colours if I had to choose.)


----------



## pattysurveys

Fuzzibunz for me  I have almost 30 in my stash and love them since day one.

Here is a review if you want more detailed info on them:
https://onesmileymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## kate.m.

for us, all pocket nappies leaked!! until i tried a weenotions one-size pocket nappy & it is fab! but very expensive :-(


----------

